# Bentonite grease??



## hotrod_magee (Oct 30, 2007)

Can anyone help clear up some confusion. I've just heard of Bentonite grease. Is this the same as "00" grease or how does it differ. I've got a snowblower that calls for it, but all Stens carries is "00" and I was thinking that was the same thing. Anyone know??


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

Bentonite grease is special for wet enviroments it is vertually imposible to mix with water it is also very expensive. if you change to a other grease you will have to clean out the bentonite because no other grease will mix with it.


----------



## hotrod_magee (Oct 30, 2007)

So do you have to get it straight from Tecumseh or do aftermarket places sell it too??


----------



## bgbass (Jan 11, 2008)

You can get it at a lawnmower supply dealer in your area or try a napa auto parts they may have it. the last time i bought it it ran 13.00 for a small tube.


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

WOW, is it thin greese for cold weather applications.


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

http://www.jackssmallengines.com/se...co&cof=FORID:11&q=788067C&sa.x=12&sa.y=13#204

Price looks to have increased quite a bit recently. 

Could be beneficial in cold weather applications, I think they use it more because many of the smaller transmissions have no seals or gaskets and moister can get inside them fairly easily.


----------



## shortlid (May 9, 2005)

*Better lube cheaper build*

Got it it allows the manufactures to build cheaper units that are "seal for life". But need a lube that will get them past the manufactures responsability of the reliability of this unit.


----------



## paulr44 (Oct 14, 2008)

If Peerless still made the 600 series trans, which used 90W gear lube, you'd fall over at the price of a new rider. But, it was a strong box. Remember Homer Simpson's car he designed? All the features, and all the price....you get what you pay for. Mass-merchant units are only designed to last 4 to 6 years.


----------

